# aiAny migraine sufferers



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You all know how much I love the winter, right? 

I hate the summer because of the drop in the barometric pressure with rainstorms and such. I suffer from devastating migraines. The kind that make scream in pain and I physically have to curl up in a ball and wait it out. I do have medication for it but if I don't catch in the first 20 minutes or so I am a done deal. Please don't judge me but when the pain has been excruciating to the point of screaming and crying I have actually pinched myself so the pain is located somewhere else besides my head. I used to be able to go to my doctor and get a shot of Demerol and gravol but with the new laws that have pasted you can't , you have to go to a hospital.

I hear there is a new botox treatment. I need to look into that!

Anymore advice from anyone or a migraine sufferer themselves?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

"Patients Agree That Cannabis Works:
Desperate for relief, many patients have resorted to alternative treatments. Patients like Edie L., a thirty-eight year old stock broker and former law student, have found that Cannabis can minimize the effects of a migraine headache. After visiting numerous specialists and undergoing various procedures such as spinal taps, brain-wave studies, and psychiatric interviews, Edie realized that marijuana offered relief from migraines. She soon learned that the side-effects from Cannabis were minimal compared to the plethora of pills she would usually take. Eventually Edie found a Doctor willing to prescribe Marinol, a form of oral cannabis, and the migraine attacks ceased."
Eat a couple of cookies.....might work.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My first wife suffered. I have had a few...... no advice at all. Silly .. we can get them on the moon ... still have migraine sufferers. Do you know all of your triggers?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I get them periodically. For me, the only thing that seems to work, with minimal success, is a silent, dark room, maybe a cold cloth on the forehead. It's more about coping with them until they pass than eliminating them. I haven't yet found any drugs (that I'm willing to take) that work for them. I'm tend to avoid pills though. I've had bad side effects in the past.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't get them but I know a guy who does. His are the ones where you uave to go to a dark quiet room, take some heavy duty drugs and wait. It's completely debilitating when it happens.

There's no question of soldiering through it.

I don't envy anyone who is subject to something like this.

We take our health for granted until it goes south.

Maybe today I'll try to stop and appreciate feeling good.

I have no advice to give. My inclination would be to try natural remedies first, high grade weed would be a possibility.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm married does that count? The headache never goes away...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have had one migraine headache in my life. It happened years ago when I was twenty. I feel sorry for anyone that has to go through them. You just want to lie there and not move a muscle. I do get some severe headaches a few times a year but nothing compared to a migraine. 

A guy I used to know would get them regularly. If he caught them right away he would go home and sit quietly with some soothing meditation music and that would work but if he didn't get it right away, it could be days before it went away.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> I'm married does that count? The headache never goes away...


There is one remedy for this malady "Divorce Court", not quite painless, but the headache does eventually go away, far away hopefully.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> I'm married does that count? The headache never goes away...


It stays even if the marriage goes away ....................


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> It stays even if the marriage goes away ....................


...... I concur.....but married the same one twice... dumbass ..twice removed...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Over the last five years or so, I have begun to suffer from severe headaches when the temp changes quickly, or when rainy weather rolls in. It literally can ruin my day. I cannot work effectively or enjoy anything that I do. It isn't acute enough to make me scream out, but it is very invasive. I can't work out, read to my kids, or play the guitar during an episode. I have been buying off the shelf sinus medication lately, which helps a bit if I catch it right away. I have no idea what else to do. Subscribing to this thread in the meantime. Any and all tips will be considered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Jesus migraines...
ive been doing acupunture and it does help
ive noted what my triggers are and avoid them...electrical devices as well...if my one spot is plugged in, it will pit out a high pitch frequency that only i can hear...
i tried messages, but that didnt work very well
doc told me to super dose tylenol or advil...depends on the day, it works
most ones...all i need is quiet, dark, and sleep


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a very interesting read~ 

Next time I get a migraine I will self medicate with some cannabis sativa! I currently take Imitrex! It's so old school and has been around forever! It does really work if I catch my migraine in it's infancy stage. If it progresses beyond that, then it's useless. I don't have drug benefits. It's very expensive. If I can get away with eating a cookie for $8 then it's a very good deal.

http://www.medicann.com/migraine-headaches/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> There is one remedy for this malady "Divorce Court", not quite painless, but the headache does eventually go away, far away hopefully.


It does? When?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Since my early 20's I would get the flashing zig zags(blind spot) in the center of my vision that would gradually move out of my view in a span of 10 to 15 minutes followed by a pain behind the eye ache(as if pushing on the back of the eye with the hollow part of a spoon) lasting 24 hours. I also was sensitive to smell, noise and light. Occasionally it would affect my GI tract. Springtime was the worst with up to 6 attacks. It lessened as I got older. This March I had 4 attacks - first thing in the AM but with considerably less intensity and duration but still an ugly feeling all day.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never suffered from migraines. But I am such a suck when it comes to pain. I am in awe of people who can handle it without jumping off of the CN tower. How do you do it? I will likely complain less about arthritis in my knees after reading this thread. You have my respect for your tolerance.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I always can tell when I am getting a migraine. The weather is my first indicator. The headache always starts above my left eye! It just gets progressively worse to the point of being so painful that I can't help but cry or moan in pain. The pain is just so damned intense! It feels like someone wrapped a belt around your head and they are forever tightening it. I remember one morning I woke up and it was damned near 100 F outside and the weather was very turbulent. I remember trying to walk to the doctor's office across the street from my house and throwing up as I walked. I used sheer will power to get there. No one was home at the time. _ That was one of the worst days I have ever experienced with a migraine!. If it really gets bad I will take 1 1/2 prescription sleeping pills and just sleep it off. For the most part that works. 

I had testing. MRI, food allergies, etc. I quit eating chocolate for 3 months, I don't drink so there are no indicators there! My doctor said that it was stress and definitely the change in barometric pressure. Summers just suck! Give me winter anytime! I should go live in the Artic!_


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> Jesus migraines...
> ive been doing acupunture and it does help
> ive noted what my triggers are and avoid them...*electrical devices as well*...if my one spot is plugged in, it will pit out a high pitch frequency that only i can hear...
> *i tried messages, but that didnt work very well*
> ...


I may have found a cure. If those messages are texts using an electrical device, you may be in a loop.

I'd try massage. That may be better. 


(just kidding, I don't envy anyone with migraines. I know a few people who suffer from this and it is nasty, NaStY, NASTY!!!)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Inwouldnt mind being in a loop...i could flip the ground switch and be ok...

went to look at a house today...open house...i *think* it was the realtors cell phone charger...i walked into a room and holy smokes...felt like needles stabbing in the back of my neck and a wicked front lobe headache...soon as i left the room, it went away...

i have to unplug the tv some nights...even when off the tv emits this tone that drives my head crazy some days

ill say this...most bad migraines come with puking...easy weight loss if you dont mind the side effects...cant eat hat day without throwing up, including drinking, and most times cant eat until late the next day...

i did try message therapy..but anyone whos done deep tissue message knows that you hurt like a mofo the next day...i deemed it not working when i woke up the next day after the message in excruitating pain from the message AND a migraine


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> You all know how much I love the winter, right?
> 
> I hate the summer because of the drop in the barometric pressure with rainstorms and such. I suffer from devastating migraines. The kind that make scream in pain and I physically have to curl up in a ball and wait it out. I do have medication for it but if I don't catch in the first 20 minutes or so I am a done deal. Please don't judge me but when the pain has been excruciating to the point of screaming and crying I have actually pinched myself so the pain is located somewhere else besides my head. I used to be able to go to my doctor and get a shot of Demerol and gravol but with the new laws that have pasted you can't , you have to go to a hospital.
> 
> ...



I get them too. At one point my doctor prescribed a pill that came in wafer form and that dissolved underneath your tongue in just a minute or two. It worked great but wasn't covered under my drug plan. He did give me some physician's samples though. When I was in grad school we were having a party at my place and a friend said she had to leave because she felt a migraine coming on. She described hers as being roughly the same as the ones you described and she said that no drug had ever worked on them. I gave her a couple of those pills/wafers to take home with her and, the next time I saw her, she was so happy that she was literally crying when speaking to me because the pill/wafer I had given her stopped her migraine in its tracks. It was the first drug that had ever worked for her so she immediately got a prescription for it. I wish I could remember what it was called and will try to find out so that I can post it here for you.

Also, a cousin in Scotland gets them really really bad and, last time I was there, she said she had some injection that worked. It was basically the same as a epi pen. I had one come on and I was not a happy camper as my prescription medication was not working. She gave me a shot of that injection and the migraine was gone in a couple of minutes. It was like a wonder drug. Unfortunately, I have no idea what that drug was called either.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In the 80's my Dr prescribed 'cafforgot' or similar sounding.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You have probably looked up a number of sites that list migraine medications but here is one anyway. One thing I thought might be useful are the reviews given for each drug.

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/condition-1116-Migraine.aspx?diseaseid=1116&diseasename=Migraine


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> "Patients Agree That Cannabis Works:



My wife suffers from terrible migrains and has taken medication for years. My sister started smoking cannibas a few years ago to help her anxiety. She has been trying to talk my wife in to it for a while and finally my wife agreed to try it. It hasn't been a miracle cure for the migrains although it does offer some relief. One thing it has helped is that my wife will sleep much better at night. Her insomnia sometimes will make it worse for the migrains. 
She has been smoking it (some kind of one hit device she uses) for about a couple weeks now and to me it seems her migrains have not been bad at all.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I tend to think maybe stress has a lot to do with this migraine thing too.
My wife had migraines her whole life up until she came to live with me at about age 40. (second marriage for both of us) She hasn't had one since we've been together and that's almost 17 years now. 
From the sounds of it she went straight from a stressful, unhappy home life, into a stressful unhappy marriage. She was having full-on migraines at a rate of about 1 a week plus one at every family function. 
Either she suddenly grew out of them, or a change in her circumstances made a difference. She didn't move that far away either, less than 20 miles. True story. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Writing this after just coming off of an almost 2 day migraine episode, finally able to look at my iPad screen without wanting to throw up I was diagnosed with Migraines with aura when I was in grade 3 (I'm 27 now) I have had many a brain scan including CTs and MRIs to make sure there isn't a serious reason why I get them and they haven't ever found anything out of the ordinary of a migraine sufferer. I go months without them and then go months with having them two-three and even 4 times a week. The only drug I find works for me (without having to take a trip to The ER) is Maxalt which isn't a drug that you want to be taking often. I have been on a few daily prescription meds over the years as well and I honest don't remember much of a difference which I guess is why I'm not on them anymore. I do know that for women, hormones can be a cause as well. I completely understand your frustration and wish you all the best in your search for treatment. I havent tried the Botox injections yet but have heard some good feedback. As a musician and vinyl junkie, the worst part is not being able to stand any kind of sound for at least 24 hours around an episode. Just remember that having a migraine is not just a headache and don't ever feel bad for having to turn life off for a few hours while you are hurting.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just as I was about to wind down for the night I had that familiar throbbing over my left eye a couple of nights ago. That was a tell tale sign that I was indeed getting a migraine. It just got really bad. During those first few indicative twinges I took my last Imitrex. It didn't work at all. I did however have half a weed cookie left! I gobbled it up. Within about 45 minutes my migraine has almost bit the dust. I was so grateful for the relief it offered me. It was to the point where it was tolerable. I am going to start making my own canna butter. There is so many recipes on You tube on how to do this.

Honestly I can't remember when something gave me so much relief and within an hour. It made me somewhat elated!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I went for a brain scan once, they didn't find anything.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had migraines in past where I get blind spots in the centre of my vision, followed my complete left arm numbness, and then the pain behind the eyes. The first time I had one I was 17 and thought I was having a stroke or heart attack! I had about 7 more over the course of the following 3 years, but nothing for the last 2 (which is a real blessing). The only thing I found even relatively helpful was a prescription for Naproxen, and even then it was almost helpful if I got it in me immediately... Otherwise, it was coming up again, along with lunch... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Naproxen! Wow I didn't even know about that for migraines! I will have to do some research on this! Thanks for the FYI!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

All kidding aside I was amazed at how fast that 1/2 a pot cookie work and what a sense of relief it offered when it began to activate itself in my being.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Napraxen is just super strentgh ibuprohen...ive got a presciption for it...it works...but dont take it on an empty stomach


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I went for a brain scan once, they didn't find anything.


This post made my day. Thanks so much.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> All kidding aside I was amazed at how fast that 1/2 a pot cookie work and what a sense of relief it offered when it began to activate itself in my being.


Brownies work better if you're a chocoholic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Brownies work better if you're a chocoholic.


I actually want to try and make my own canna butter to cook with. It's just getting my hubby out of the house for the day to make it. He hasn't a clue as to what my extra curricular activities pertain to. I don't want to incite a riot! I really like the cookies/brownies or any baked goods. It's no fuss, no muss! It doesn't smell. I can function at a normal level if need be. I just have to be careful not to giggle too much. That's a dead giveaway. My husband quit drugs ages ago. I didn't do any drugs for years. This little taste of the cookie and how good it made me felt was amazing. YOLO, so, I am going to enjoy a cookie every now and then. My sons friend also has mushrooms which I haven't had in ages. I just may partake of them to if I have the inclination.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I actually want to try and make my own canna butter to cook with. It's just getting my hubby out of the house for the day to make it. He hasn't a clue as to what my extra curricular activities pertain to. I don't want to incite a riot! I really like the cookies/brownies or any baked goods. It's no fuss, no muss! It doesn't smell. I can function at a normal level if need be. I just have to be careful not to giggle too much. That's a dead giveaway. My husband quit drugs ages ago. I didn't do any drugs for years. This little taste of the cookie and how good it made me felt was amazing. YOLO, so, I am going to enjoy a cookie every now and then. My sons friend also has mushrooms which I haven't had in ages. I just may partake of them to if I have the inclination.


Just don't strain the butter.....we all need fiber in the brownies. 
Used to go mushroom picking on the Malahat on Van Island. Mushrooms are fine but I don't think they'll do your headaches any favor. 
[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]
This one is sorta easy to play when you have a slight buzz on but if you're really stoned your fingers sometimes trip over each other.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Just don't strain the butter.....we all need fiber in the brownies.
> Used to go mushroom picking on the Malahat on Van Island. Mushrooms are fine but I don't think they'll do your headaches any favor.
> [video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]
> This one is sorta easy to play when you have a slight buzz on but if you're really stoned your fingers sometimes trip over each other.


I don't need anymore fiber than what I am eating now. I eat about 10 servings of veggies, assorted beans and legumes a day. I don't eat enough fruit. Remember..........I am a vegetarian!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I had one of the worst migraines ever yesterday. It completely crippled me. The pain was incredible. I went to the hospital where they gave me a brand new medication that has been approved for migraines. I didn't catch the name of it but I do know that it is a 5 HT Receptor agonist. I will get the name of the med from the report that is sent to my doctor! Within about 40 minutes the pain began to subside and then within in about 2 hours I was back to normal. This was amazing. My company has finally implemented a benefits package for their full time employees. Now I will be able to afford this medication instead of suffering.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats good news!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I get them and Fiorinal usually works for me. At one point my family doctor gave me physician's samples of Maxalt and it was like a wonder drug. It isn't a pill but is wafer-like and you just put it underneath your tongue and let it dissolve. It starts working immediately.

When I was in grad school I was having a party at my place and a friend was leaving early. When I asked why she said she had a migraine coming on and explained that hers were terrible - literally debilitating - and that no medications had ever worked (I had offered her a Fiorinal). Just before she left I remembred that I still had samples of Maxalt in my room so gave her a box. She was skeptical but said she would try one. When I saw her a couple of days later she came up to me in tears. I thought something was wrong but they were actually tears of joy because she hugged me and thanked me for the Maxalt. She said she took it and within ten minutes her migraine was gone. Since that was the first medication that had ever worked for her she went to the university health center, told them the story, and had them prescribe it to her (she was from out of province so couldn't go to her own family doctor). Last I spoke to her she was still using it and it was still working.

And last time I was back in Scotland I had a migraine that Fiorinal wouldn't stop. My cousin said she had injections for migraines (sort of an epi pen type of thing) and offered me one. I gave myself the injection and within minutes felt fine. Damned if I can remember what that drug was called though.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's been a crappy summer with bi-monthly attacks. Used to go years between them but fortunately now, they're fairly mild.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The one I had on Wednesday was by far the worst one that I have ever encountered. The pain had me whimpering loudly at home and in the hospital. I would of gladly have delivered another baby instead. I know that you are supposed to put cold packs on the affected physical area of your head but heat is more soothing for me personally but it didn't do a damn thing for me. They also have quit using Demerol and Gravol for relief from migraines at the hospital. That used to be the standard.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am finally going to a headache clinic. 

After getting several migraines in a very short time span I decided I have to do something about it.

I can't take it anymore. 

Friday night we were headed up to the cottage and by the time we got their I had a full blown migraine. So severe it made almost scream. I didn't have access to my cookies which were at home! They really help to ease the pain.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I am a migraine sufferer as well. I have my card for medical weed which I use as a last resort. The only thing that I have found that works well for me is amitriptyline 25mg everyday before bed. It has a very slight sedative effect to help you sleep and helps to prevent the onset of migraines. I was getting migraines once or twice a week, now I'm at maybe once every couple of months. I also have another triptan (aka 5-hydroxytryptamine agonists) of which I can't recall the brand I take when I do get one. They work 50% of the time. My medical weed at 10% CBD cuts through the migraine like a knife through butter. But keeping stocked is a major PITA. Frequent visits to the doctor as a license only lasts 60 days at a time. The big test for me, to see if the amitriptyline is really working, will be next fall during hurricane season. Big pressure drops and pressure increases are one of my triggers.

My really bad migraines can last for a few days. I think my longest was 4 days. If you are going to use weed you want high CBD. I find high THC weed will mask the migraine pain but it's still there in the background. Vape a half gram with 10/10 THC/CBD and my migraine is done in about 10 minutes. Vaping has no smell as opposed to making and cooking with canna butter. Tried cookies and brownies, but for some reason ingesting doesn't work for me. Tried hippy tears, as well with no effect

I stopped taking the amitriptyline for 5 days and wham, migraine on 5th day. Haven't missed a day since then LOL


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I had serious migraine issues through elementary school. I'm really glad I seemed to outgrow them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have also heard, putting your feet in cold water and an ice pack on the back of your neck is supposed to help, but when you get the aura, running around to fill something with water and find an ice pack and find a quiet dark room .... Helps if you are not single lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I have also heard, putting your feet in cold water and an ice pack on the back of your neck is supposed to help, but when you get the aura, running around to fill something with water and find an ice pack and find a quiet dark room .... Helps if you are not single lol


I really can't physically function when having a migraine! I have to be very still! If I move the pain becomes more intense! 

This is highly unusual but putting a heat pack on the infected side of my face helps a lot. It's very soothing.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree, it's too much work. Stuffing weed into a personal vape is much easier. Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just found out that my doctor is very cool with medical marijuana. 

Will tell them at the headache clinic that I self medicate as well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think a lot of doctors will be ok with MM, as long as they get the referral fee. LOL


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I get the barometric pressure headaches as well (all year round though) but not as bad as @Lola 's. Weird thing is it used to be before rain, and in the last year or 2 it's been mostly after which is ever so much more of a bummer cuz now the sun out and I should take the kids to the park. I have my ideas about that but never mind that now.

Anywho, an old friend and ex band-mate (lives out Lola's way) has the same thing (debilitating-level pain migraines). He had pills that worked if he took them early enough when he sensed the headache coming on. Otherwise it was back and forth between the shower and bed for 12 hours. MM was no help for the bad ones. Part of the reason for his pain was that some passages between nose and sinuses were very narrow and therefore sensitive (this was medically diagnosed). I suspect this was exacerbated by a permanent state of inflamation- if you live near an urban centre (especially Toronto) the pollution/smog (worse in summer [wink]) does this to you (I don't wanna derail my thought to explain why I am personally so certain of this but you can ask me later if you are interested ). Similar to being a heavy smoker. So then the slightest additional pressure results in extreme pain.

Anyway, a few years back I came across an article about a new treatment for this available in the US (not here but it's been a few years so maybe it is now - ask your doctor) where they insert a stent into yer sinuses and inflate it so as to expand them. sent him the article but nothing came of it. Sorry don't recall the name of the procedure and don't have the article anymore (will try looking thru me old emails), but that super technical description should give a decent MD the general idea and they can figure it out from there.

What actually helped my friend though, was stopping to drink coffee. He was a fiend. Like Dave Grohl-level (youtube 'fresh pots' sometime); all day every day. He still gets em, but not as many and not as bad (still the occasional doozey though).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My doctor said to quit red wine(I don't drink), coffee and any other stimulants I might ingest. I did so for I think almost 2 months. I still got super bad headaches hence the future visit to the headache clinic. I will definitely keep everyone in the loop. Maybe I can pass on some vital info to those who suffer from these shitty migraines. 

I am keeping track of everything I do. 

-what I think might be triggers(barometric pressure for sure)
-how long I spend on my lap top
-how much sleep I get
-diet
-exercise
-general stress, work related and family related


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

My better half has bad migraine head aches.
She also has spinal stenosis that she has been alleviating with ibuprofen.
Turns out, prolonged use of ibuprofen can cause rebound migraine headaches.

Food for thought


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bubb said:


> My better half has bad migraine head aches.
> She also has spinal stenosis that she has been alleviating with ibuprofen.
> Turns out, prolonged use of ibuprofen can cause rebound migraine headaches.
> 
> Food for thought


My doctor told me not to any ibuprofen like Advil! It's too hard on your liver and kidneys but sometimes this drug takes the edge off of migraine for me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Last night my stupid migraine started around 10 and it got really bad! I kept on squeezing my head in an arm lock with my left arm. I couldn't do this for long so I got out a belt, put a pair of rolled up socks on the affected size and tightened the belt up. 

I experienced great relief from the pressure that the socks and belt created! I know it's weird but whatever. I read about on a migraine forum so I decided to try it at the onset of my next migraine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a effing migraine! This just sucks. It was caused I am sure of a very stressful and shitty day at work! 
That's the bad news.

The good news is I have an appt January 2018 at the headache clinic at Women's College hospital . This doctor is the best of the best in Ontario. I have to follow their protocol diet starting now just to see if there is something that I am not doing now that could possibly eliminate them totally or reduce the severity of them. They don't have a cancellation list either!

I keep track of what I eat on a phone app called
My Fitness Pal. I showed my doctor and he said I didn't have to change my food at all. I have to take more vitamins. I took what I thought was adequate but apparently not. I am allowed only 1 small coffee a day! I love my coffee! Got to drink more water. Just have to bite the bullet and get on with it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I found a new drug that worked amazingly. It’s called Cambia recommended by my GP. It’s an anti inflammatory medicine. It’s a powder that you mix with water, drink it all at once. Within a hour of taking it my headache was 97% gone, just a little twinge remaining. The only drawback is you can’t not take it all the time. What a godsend. Now I can get on with my day.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have been on amitriptyline for over a year now, 25mg every night before bed. I have only had about 5 migraines in the last year. Before that I was getting them once or twice a month.

BTY quitting caffeine will be better in the long run, but you will get withdrawal headaches if you go cold turkey


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> I have a effing migraine! This just sucks. It was caused I am sure of a very stressful and shitty day at work!
> That's the bad news.
> 
> The good news is I have an appt January 2018 at the headache clinic at Women's College hospital . This doctor is the best of the best in Ontario. I have to follow their protocol diet starting now just to see if there is something that I am not doing now that could possibly eliminate them totally or reduce the severity of them. They don't have a cancellation list either!
> ...


What was your experience with the headache clinic? Was it helpful? If so, how?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to get them and took one (1) Imitrex tablet. It worked but was $25.00 per dose and we had no plan. 

I stopped getting the headaches after we had a new furnace installed. *Possibly* CO was causing the headaches. Haven't had one in years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> What was your experience with the headache clinic? Was it helpful? If so, how?


I missed that one because of a severe migraine but have another appt September 18th. I will let you know.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I get something a little different than the classic migraine. I get visual migraines called scintillating scotomas. It starts as a blurry spot in the field of visions, usually off in the periphery, same location both eyes simultaneously. They come in varying shapes and sizes but all have a similar pattern to them. For me, the spot starts to grow and if it gets big enough and bad enough there is a band of colours that appears to rotate around the border. Some get the whole spot with flashing colours, others get a spiky outline of colours. It happens sometimes with a headache, sometimes not. Usually I can take a handful of pain relievers and a nap and it goes away and it often gives me enough time and warning to get home from work. Annoying for the most part, and not nearly as debilitating as some of you get.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> I get something a little different than the classic migraine. I get visual migraines called scintillating scotomas. It starts as a blurry spot in the field of visions, usually off in the periphery, same location both eyes simultaneously. They come in varying shapes and sizes but all have a similar pattern to them. For me, the spot starts to grow and if it gets big enough and bad enough there is a band of colours that appears to rotate around the border. Some get the whole spot with flashing colours, others get a spiky outline of colours. It happens sometimes with a headache, sometimes not. Usually I can take a handful of pain relievers and a nap and it goes away and it often gives me enough time and warning to get home from work. Annoying for the most part, and not nearly as debilitating as some of you get.


Same here. I usually dose up with 400mg Advil and caffeine to help disperse it quickly. Mine seems to be triggered by bright light, especially specular highlights.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Never had an aura before now. It was bright exploding lights in my head which would turn purple, then black and then fade. Really weird.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Merlin said:


> Same here. I usually dose up with 400mg Advil and caffeine to help disperse it quickly. Mine seems to be triggered by bright light, especially specular highlights.


Unfortunately it is a random event for me and I haven't found a particular trigger. It happens less frequently than it used to, maybe 2-3 times a year now and fortunately it generally happens with enough warning to mitigate it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merlin said:


> Same here. I usually dose up with 400mg Advil and caffeine to help disperse it quickly. Mine seems to be triggered by bright light, especially specular highlights.


Advil won’t even touch my migraines most of the time. My doctor told me to try and not take Advil if possible. He says it rots your liver. I was taking 1200 mg at a time just to try and take the edge off. When you are so desperate to ease the pain you will do just about anything.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Lola said:


> Advil won’t even touch my migraines most of the time. My doctor told me to try and not take Advil if possible. He says it rots your liver. I was taking 1200 mg at a time just to try and take the edge off. When you are so desperate to ease the pain you will do just about anything.


Tylenol is just as bad...
I only take pills when i need clarity..otherwise, i deal with the pain until i can finally lay diwn...ive taken pills for so long for mine that i have no doubt im in rough internal shape
We found a product by a company called Sage...headache relief, its a roll on thingy...pepermint essesntially...has helped quite a bit


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This new medication “Cambia” is over $600 for 9 50mg sachets. This is stupid expensive. My doctor kindly gave me all his physician’s samples. I have to see how much my benefits at work will cover.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Third day that I have woken up with a bad migraine. This has to stop. 

I thank god that I don’t get cluster headaches. Some ppl commit suicide because these headaches are from hell.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I’ve had several headaches this week. Certainly related to the weather cooling off and then storming and getting warm again. Each time it comes back, one single Eletriptan pill solves it within minutes. It’s remarkable. I don’t know if it works for others but when my doctor prescribed it to me, it literally changed my life. Easy solution for me to what was a big problem (horrible headaches).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I’ve had several headaches this week. Certainly related to the weather cooling off and then storming and getting warm again. Each time it comes back, one single Eletriptan pill solves it within minutes. It’s remarkable. I don’t know if it works for others but when my doctor prescribed it to me, it literally changed my life. Easy solution for me to what was a big problem (horrible headaches).


I will check this medication out. I have never heard of it. How expensive is it? Anything to get rid of these headaches. I am almost tempted to self medicate with Psilocybin.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Lola said:


> I will check this medication out. I have never heard of it. How expensive is it? Anything to get rid of these headaches. I am almost tempted to self medicate with Psilocybin.


It’s pricey. You’ll definitely need to go through benefits.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> It’s pricey. You’ll definitely need to go through benefits.


I just checked on line prices and it’s $265 for six tablets.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I


Lola said:


> Third day that I have woken up with a bad migraine. This has to stop.
> 
> I thank god that I don’t get cluster headaches. Some ppl commit suicide because these headaches are from hell.


I get both. I haven't been participating in this thread because it's a reminder of how bad my headaches have been the last few weeks

Be careful with cambria and NSAIDs in general. You will rot your gut out.

I am 42 and have had migraines since I was 7. So I have a treatment history that few people have had. If you ever have any questions, send me a PM. I've tried pretty much everything. There's pretty long list of prentative measures I'd recommend.

Specialists have put me on drugs that literally gave me side effects for life. Topomax is one of the first big gun drugs they go to, and it almost ruined my life. So my one word of advice after seeing a specialist is to really research what they advise/prescribe


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> I
> 
> 
> I get both. I haven't been participating in this thread because it's a reminder of how bad my headaches have been the last few weeks
> ...


Have you thought about psilocybin? Seriously thinking about looking into this. 

You get cluster headaches as well? I can’t even imagine having those!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that I can’t keep taking cambia but at this point in time I would rather rot my gut then suffer from this devastating pain. It becomes so unbearable. I would rather give birth. Over and done with. 

This weather doesn’t help. I get these migraines in winter as well but they’re much worse in summer as well as very being very frequent, sometimes 3 or 4 days in a row. It’s extremely hard to go to work in this condition.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> My doctor said to quit red wine(I don't drink), coffee and any other stimulants I might ingest. I did so for I think almost 2 months. I still got super bad headaches hence the future visit to the headache clinic. I will definitely keep everyone in the loop. Maybe I can pass on some vital info to those who suffer from these shitty migraines.
> 
> I am keeping track of everything I do.
> 
> ...


See, coffee helps me. This is the issue with migraines, they are different for everyone. That is why an elimination diet is needed as far as finding food triggers because there aren't any univsrsal triggers.

And when it comes to exercise, it can morph from a trigger to an aid. It requires getting in shape enough to get over the 'trigger hump' though which is hard to do. I've done it in my case.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> I know that I can’t keep taking cambia but at this point in time I would rather rot my gut then suffer from this devastating pain. It becomes so unbearable. I would rather give birth. Over and done with.
> 
> This weather doesn’t help. I get these migraines in winter as well but they’re much worse in summer as well as very being very frequent, sometimes 3 or 4 days in a row. It’s extremely hard to go to work in this condition.


Have you taken triptans yet? The idea is to take less pain killers and NSAIDs. So a triptan is a better first choice as it requires less doses. Also, look into Aimovig Migraine Treatment Which your doctor can get you on a free trial for. I think those trials are available in November.

And re Cambria, I've had to have a stomach scope due to nsaids. It's not worth it. If you get to the point where yiu can't take ANY meds due to stomach issues, you are really up shits creek.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> See, coffee helps me. This is the issue with migraines, they are different for everyone. That is why an elimination diet is needed as far as finding food triggers because there aren't any univsrsal triggers.
> 
> And when it comes to exercise, it can morph from a trigger to an aid. It requires getting in shape enough to get over the 'trigger hump' though which is hard to do. I've done it in my case.


What kind of exercise do you do and consistency?

Aimovig is too pricey. $6,900 out of pocket. That’s crazy but I know if my doctor gets free samples he will give me some.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I can also tell you some things all specialists will try. This would generally be after they check for physical causes (CAT scan etc).

Starting 400 units of vitamin B2 and taking magnesium will be 2 things. They will also sometimes suggest coenzyme Q10. These are easy things to take, but have great results for some people. You have to take a supplement regiment for a couple of months though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> What kind of exercise do you do and consistency?
> 
> Aimovig is too pricey. $6,900 out of pocket. That’s crazy but I know if my doctor gets free samples he will give me some.


Yoga and hiking are the essentials. I've done everything from full on high interval training to lifting though. As I have gotten older, I don't work out quite as hard. But the main thing is I have to do some activity every day. If I don't, the headaches get worse, and I have to 'build myself up' all over again. I am about ut to go out and walk 5 km and do yoga now in fact.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> What kind of exercise do you do and consistency?
> 
> Aimovig is too pricey. $6,900 out of pocket. That’s crazy but I know if my doctor gets free samples he will give me some.


Have you ever checked if you are eligible for Trillium benifits?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I had my appt that I have been waiting for over a year for. Sort of a waste of time. I already knew most of the stuff we talked about except for how my past has influenced my present life and my headaches. That was very interesting. She also recommended some form of meditation. Other then that it was basically a time waster.

I have a follow up visit in November and I am going to ask about Botox treatments.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yesterday was possibly the worst migraine I have ever experienced. It started at work. As soon as I got through the door I took my Cambia meds and expected some relief but only got more greif. This migraine made me scream and cry. The pain was unbearable. I did at one point consider the hospital. I was so desperate I was thinking of causing bodily pain elsewhere to try and take my mind off of the devastating pain of the migraine. 

I ended up taking 3/4’s of an Imovane sleeping pill and when I woke at 1 am the headache was totally gone. 

Why didn’t the Cambia work this time? Every other time I have taken it, it has worked so quickly and effectively. 

If I ever get a migraine of this proportion again I am going to the hospital. The pain was more then I could bear. It was a nightmare.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> Yesterday was possibly the worst migraine I have ever experienced. It started at work. As soon as I got through the door I took my Cambia meds and expected some relief but only got more greif. This migraine made me scream and cry. The pain was unbearable. I did at one point consider the hospital. I was so desperate I was thinking of causing bodily pain elsewhere to try and take my mind off of the devastating pain of the migraine.
> 
> I ended up taking 3/4’s of an Imovane sleeping pill and when I woke at 1 am the headache was totally gone.
> 
> ...


There's a very good chance you get other headaches as well as migraines (I get cluster headaches as well which no med will touch). And then there's the issues of different triggers causing different types of migraines. A drug like Cambria would not even touch a migraine in progress for me. I have to take a Triptan, it's the only med that stands any chance.

I used to end up in the hospital about 4 times a year with migraines. Mine get so bad that I vomit until I am too dehydrated to even walk, on top of tear inducing pain. But I'd get treated like a drug seeker, faking it for narcotics every time I'd go, so I just stopped going. That combined with the 4 hours wait times. Now I just 'ride them out' which is awful and takes me days to recover from. I can't figure out why I even have a medical history when Dr's seem to just ignore it every time I'd end up in the E.R. I have a clear record of the dozens of test I have had and my medication history. The last place I want to be is the hospital. But they'd treat me like a criminal.

If you are going to rely on Cambria as your only method of fighting a migraine, you are going to be in for a rough ride. Very few migraine sufferers can get by without a Triptan being prescribed. Even when on a preventative medication, they are generally the medication to have on standby for attacks. They are expensive but they generally work. And as I pointed out in another thread, you may be eligible for Trillium benefits.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have some other meds that I have to pass by my doctor when I see him in two weeks. 

I definitely need something more powerful. 

Thx for your insight!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> I have some other meds that I have to pass by my doctor when I see him in two weeks.
> 
> I definitely need something more powerful.
> 
> Thx for your insight!


Migraines are referred to as a disease for a good reason. For some people a test will show up a definitive trigger, and they can stop the migraines. Or, people grow out of them. But for the majority of sufferers a medication regiment and an entire adjustment of lifestyle are needed. There's no magic pill unfortunately. I have a different med for every different situation, or every stage of a migraine. I decided I will never take another preventative again just because they've never worked for me (and I've tried a dozen), but that is very likely the direction a Dr is going to want you to go at some point. But ya, at this point it's been a dozen specialists, a dozen preventative meds, and well over a dozen abortive meds I have tried. And re-hauling my entire lifestyle around migraines (which is what did more than any meds did). But even at that, I am still positive and still enjoy life. So you just have to be optimistic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> Migraines are referred to as a disease for a good reason. For some people a test will show up a definitive trigger, and they can stop the migraines. Or, people grow out of them. But for the majority of sufferers a medication regiment and an entire adjustment of lifestyle are needed. There's no magic pill unfortunately. I have a different med for every different situation, or every stage of a migraine. I decided I will never take another preventative again just because they've never worked for me (and I've tried a dozen), but that is very likely the direction a Dr is going to want you to go at some point. But ya, at this point it's been a dozen specialists, a dozen preventative meds, and well over a dozen abortive meds I have tried. And re-hauling my entire lifestyle around migraines (which is what did more than any meds did). But even at that, I am still positive and still enjoy life. So you just have to be optimistic.


I am definitely going back to my meditative yoga classes. I know I felt physical and mentally a whole lot better!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> I am definitely going back to my meditative yoga classes. I know I felt physical and mentally a whole lot better!


Ya, that's kind of just what you have to do. Find the positive things and latch onto them. For me it's hiking and yoga. I am not all new agey, but I definitely believe the the term 'grounding'. Either of those activities lift a weight off my shoulder. I have mentioned before, I am 42 and have had the migraines since I was 7. As I've gotten older those ones that could hospitalize me take more of a toll. They take longer to get over, and they feel like the suck my life force away. I decided to find a way to work from home so that when I am feeling really good, I have the option to go out and enjoy that. I definitely never fail to appreciate that I have that option.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried Botox for their migraines?


----------

